# Eheim Aquastyle



## Green Toe (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello,

i'm new to the board. I had a tank before, 90g low tech planted. Moved without it, and now I'm thinking of getting back into it. I was looking at the fluval edge, but then I saw the Aquastyle. Didn't see too many threads from the search. But I like what I see and I'm leaning toward the 9g more than the edge. But knowing me, I'll end up with both, but let's get the first one out of the way.:icon_lol:

Can anyone tell me their experience with them? I'm particularly interested in:
- what heater you're using
- if the filter is adequate
- if you use, the single light it comes with, add 2 of the Aquastyle lights, or perhaps change in total to say, the fluval CF
- if you got the stand and thought it has longevity. It's hard to tell the quality.
- if you introduced CO2 was the single light sufficient.

oh, and any pics that you'd like to share :hihi:

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I really like my 4 galllon:









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/162328-splendor-grass-4-gal-eheim.html


- I don't run a heater in mine anymore because my house is quite warm, but I was using a Marineland Mini Heater - 10 Watt heater at one point

- The filter is good for what I have in mine, shrimp, dwarf cray and chili rasboras. Not a huge bioload and it's heavily planted so I haven't run into any issues. I was told the filter has a adjustable flow rate, but I must be an idiot because I cannot find this knob at all.

- I use the single light. I don't know if you can add a second light unless you add a second filter because they attach together.

- You can get nicer stands elsewhere in my opinion. I have mine on my bookcase.

- I was using excel, but now nothing because my Vals were melting and I don't see any need for a CO2 setup yet. I guess it depends on the kind of plants you will be planting.


-


----------



## Green Toe (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll need a heater for mine. I saw a couple of people using a fluval heater. I think the hydor is a little shorter though.

I don't think i'm going to have a lot of fish. Some Badis Badis, shrimp, otto's, and maybe some neons, or rasbora's.

Very nice tank by the way. Cool Rasbora's.

I saw a video where a guy just clipped another light to the same arm and it lights up. pretty cool. not sure if it's necessary for high light plants though. Vals are pretty undemanding.

the stand did seem a little simple. I'm sure I can find something.

Have you tried any demanding plants? or did you stick with Vals?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I use the fluval heater in my ebi. Haven't had any issues with it.

Do you have a link to this video? I would like to see how they attached the second light. I can't picture it at the moment. Thanks.

I stuck with Val's and windelov just because it was the look I was going for. I did stick a few stems of staurogene repens in there and those seem to be doing okay too but they are pretty undemanding as well.


----------



## Green Toe (Feb 9, 2012)

this tank is pretty cool. Here's the link to the vid http://youtu.be/PRuUAGNd_SA

I'm surprised there isn't an "official Aquastyle Thread". I like the Fluval edge, but it looks tougher to aquascape and has less volume. Very cool tank though and I'll still end up with one, but I'm going for this one first.

I'm sure I'll be able to put high light plants in here, but was wondering if the one light will suffice. I guess there's only one way to find out.

Did you see that they actually sell this tank on Bed, Bath, and Beyond?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol I got mine at BB&B (had store credit). The 9g was on sale for a bit on Amazon, 6g is currently $120, 9g is $130ish at another website but current out of stock, see this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/other-websites/160924-eheim-aquastyle-6-gal-nano-tank.html.

I love the light, outputs 1200 lumens, enough for med-high light plants especially when pushed down against the glass cover, my HC carpet is sticking to the ground and starting to branch out. The LED kits alone are $80-100 now.

2 lights is not worth it imo, you can clip them on like so:










But note the positioning of the lights:










If the rack was longer you could get a more central position for light diffusion. I only use 1 light, the other's on another tank.


----------



## Green Toe (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting your tank. I was concerned about the 2 lights. I know it was possible, but I was hoping that it wasn't necessary. It didn't look like it would be evened out.

That' pretty pricey for the LED kit. The whole tank is only 150 or so.

Xenes, do you use a heater?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, the tank is pricey as it is. I didn't even realize the lights were that expensive. I find that one does the trick for my needs.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

No heater, my apartment never goes below 70F. They just started selling the LED kits separately. MSRP is I think $100, though you can sometimes find it for around 80. It's a good light. But yeah, for that price I'd rather fork over $20 more and get another tank


----------

